# mill creek???



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

hey trouters,
could any of you guys help me out on the location of mill creek as well as access points and techniques to use on it? im a D town urban chromer and im tryin to add a few rivers to my artillery...so far ive done fair on the clinton, the huron, and a lil ol tributary i stumbled upon off the st. clair river  ...it dont have a name... also, paint creek and rouge river for browns and bows...so far thats it for round here. im gratefull for all responses and advice. thanks!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The Mill is just alittle west of the Black 

Go west on 136 just past the dorsey house and take the first dirt road on the left for 150 feet, your at Mill Creek then.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Send me an e-mail at [email protected] and tonight or tomorrow I will e-mail you a map I have on my puter at home that shows the most common public access site...


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

hey thanks guys for the info... i really apreciate the help.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

mill creek is by far one of the best wading rivers around lower east michigan i love that river it also dumps into black riveroff 136 near ruby you can look it up on mappoint.msn.com and north of the mouth of mill creek is the bridge from 136 follow up stream from bridge north you will find a damn a half mile or just under up stream it i private property on both sides same owner so you would need a small boat to get up to the damn the wade around up there i seen a few steelhead jumping into the coffer and lots of browns jumping all around i think that black river maybe better to fish then mill for all trout river is real muddy know your have to wait for a week of no rain for it to clear up but for summer fishing it is a blast im not going to tell my honey holes but there are some i only hit i3 times so far fishing slow only a few walleyes i couldnt get the browns to bite which seem like some good sizers 10" thru 20" not the best but fun fishing if you can get them to bit which this river black is open year round for all trout and mill is only open for rainbows (steelhead) also some good rainbows in mill its just a creek but great fun port huron rec. area


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks man i apreciate the advice. if you could, im me with a bit of advice on what to use. i strongly apreciate it man. thanks again...about the caufer, can you physically wade up that 1/2 mile or so? also do the fish go above that dam? thanks again man!

tight lines and chrome bullets!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

no it gets kinda deep alot of rocks get in the way a small boat is the only access one you can bring in by hand with a motor to get you up current then you will have to walk boat past one rapid a good size one then boat rest of way spawn is what i catch them on and in mill creek below a few rapids i have a couple spots where fish hold which i cant tell you, you have to check it out yourself but i use a crank bait a hot-n-tot # 5 in the curent behind the rapids or in the fish bedes if you spot them on them get up stream of them then let current work bait as you let line out till it hits fish strike zone it works well with 2 people one spotter to guide your lure to the fish or just pick a spot where you think fish would hold i mostly get females with crank bait and males with spawn i prefer spawn and so you know the river bottom of mill is great mostly rocky cravel bottoms perfect for trout but i feel it can be better we need dnr to plant more so if your going for browns black river is best only when its clear worms, wax worms im sure flyies would work ive never fished with a fly rod about to get one soon this week good luck


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks for the info....how small of a boat would you need? ive got a nice little 14' aluminum narow duck boat and an 8 hp motor. would that do or is it too big for the mill? two people can easily lift and carry the set up anywhere.private message me about it if you want. 
thanks again man, 
tight lines and chrome bullets!
mike,


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

by the way, can you put the boat in at the 136 spot you said?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Brown Trout? I have never seen or heard or that in the Black or in the Mill. Could you elaborate.


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

there arnt any fish in all of michigan especially not the st. clair river or the black


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

ok mike about your boat that would work i would be careful about your motor it gets shallow in some spots you may have to manuver around not much, and about puting boat in water this is what i do cause there are no launches the river is to small you will need 2 people for this pull up to bridge at 136 where it crosses river pull to side watch traffic and unload your boat drag it down hill and sit it in water you may want to check it out look for a better spot to put your boat in, my boat is way smaller then yours so it quit easy for me to launch it right at bridge my boat is 10'- 12' long plastic boat with a electric trolling motor made for only 2 people. ill tell you though fishing is tough there you want to watch the clearity it can be murky for a while which is not good for the fish but summer time browns which isnt the best fishery i feel it can be better and is getting better for browns. truthfully mike i would rather go without a boat and wade the river and creek its way funner and you can hit way more holes i mostly like to wade mill creek for the steelhead and black for both browns and seethead, wildcatwick the dnr have a fish stocking program, they even have a datsbase thru there website which explains what fish they planted in them 2 rivers 1000's of fish they planted more browns then steelheads browns in black river and steelhead in mill also dnr planted steelhead in belleriver but i think belle river is a nasty river.know i have cought browns in mill creek also which are fish from black that make there way into the mouth of mill and swim thru the river system even before from what i hear trout lived there before the plantings and before i knew about the plantings the only fishing i have done was in black river for salmon in oct that is a real riot you see every fish you know what your going for depending on water clearity again and a good pair of polarized glasses wildcat the fish are there but tough fishing all i can say explore the river/creek learn it and you will catch fish i promise, fast current gives alot of oxygen dont waste your time in the slow pools thats nutting but carp and suckers mike really i would forget about the boat and wade the rivers right know black is murky but for the steelies in mill still slow but clearer water and a beautiful up north feeling good luck


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't forget, you guys could PM each other.

FD


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks for the info...i privte messaged you a response...
chrome steel
tight lines and chrome bullets!
mike


----------

